# 1992 Ford Ranger 3.0 Water Pump problems



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 1992 Ranger with the 3.0 and it currently has a faulty water pump. I have been having a HELL of a time trying to get the damn fan clutch off so I could swap it out with the new Motorcraft pump I have. I know the fan clutch is reverse threaded, but no matter how hard I try I cannot break it free. The loaner tools I have checked out from the various parts stores don't fit my truck. They are for a 4.0 engine. Is there anybody out there who has done this repair and could tell me how to get the friggin' thing off there? I would be most appreciative. Thank you in advance.


----------



## spike8551 (Sep 12, 2010)

Different engine, but may be the same. I had a 95 F 250 with the 351, and an 82 F 150 with the 302, both had four small bolts tucked inside back side of fan to take off to detach the fan, then had more room to get fan off. I left my belts on the pulley to start to loosen the fan clutch. Helped to hold it in place without haveing to get multiple tools/hands in the way. Hope this helps.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I'm guessing that your clutch fan is bolted on with a single hex nut threaded onto the shaft of the water pump. You will have to find a way to jam the water pump shaft to prevent it from spinning, then you can place a key between the fan and the pulley. If your key cannot fit because it's too thick to fit between the space or it's not long enough, you will have to remove the radiator to give you enough room to extract the pump and clutch fan as a single unit. Once it's out place it on the bench then clamp the shaft on a vice and unscrew the hex nut with vice grips or channel locks.


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

Actually, no. There is no hex nut holding the fan clutch onto the shaft. The shaft itself is keyed for a 22mm open ended wrench. The end of the shaft has no nut or anything on it. I have taken the bolts out of the fan to gain more room, but all that did was get in my way. I have been trying to get the water pump off for the past two weeks and I have not been able to budge the fricking fan clutch one little bit! According to the fan shroud, it is a left-hand thread so as I am standing in front of the truck looking at the engine it is supposed to turn clockwise to loosen it. This actually surprised me because this is also the way that the fan itself spins. I figured it would spin the other way to avoid spinning the fan clutch off the shaft. I am at a loss. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I just checked the pic of the threaded end of the pump on NAPAONLINE and it is reverse threaded...sometimes after many years of running it almost locks itself in place.


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

Let's just assume for argument's sake that the fan clutch has locked itself into place after 18 years of use. Can you offer some suggestions, short of a blow torch or a stick of dynamite (C4 or thermite?) as to how to remove the fargin' sneaky bastage? Your assistance is most appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Let me do some research tomorrow....


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

the tool should be 2 pieces one the fits the big nut and one open end wrench that goes over the 4 bolts that bolt the pulley to the water pump shaft an stop it from turning, it is like a 2" 2 1/2 open end .... i have gotten them off with out the second wrench but tricky .... need to put pressure on the belt to try in stop the pulley from turning with the wrench on the clutch nut give the wrench a good smack counterclockwise may take a couple hits too pop the nut free

or sometimes a big screw driver positioned on 2 of those pulley bolts pulling it clock wise while turning the other wrench counter clockwise

that big wrecnh is the one that goes over the bolts on the pulley


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Have you sprayed any type of penetrating oil on it?


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

kjms1 said:


> the tool should be 2 pieces one the fits the big nut and one open end wrench that goes over the 4 bolts that bolt the pulley to the water pump shaft an stop it from turning, it is like a 2" 2 1/2 open end .... i have gotten them off with out the second wrench but tricky .... need to put pressure on the belt to try in stop the pulley from turning with the wrench on the clutch nut give the wrench a good smack counterclockwise may take a couple hits too pop the nut free
> 
> or sometimes a big screw driver positioned on 2 of those pulley bolts pulling it clock wise while turning the other wrench counter clockwise
> 
> that big wrecnh is the one that goes over the bolts on the pulley


I have tried the wrenches that I can find around here. As I stated earlier, all of the loaners from the auto parts stores are for the 4.0 engine, not the 3.0. As far as using a screw driver, there is maybe a quarter inch gap between the pulley and the water pump. The one screwdriver I had that would fit got bent into a 45 degree angle. The chisel I stuck in there snapped. And are you sure I should hit it counter-clockwise? According the documentation, it is reverse threaded. That means it should spin clockwise to loosen. Or am I looking at it wrong?

To Midnight Tech- I sprayed it down with PB Blaster and all that did was make things shiny for a while. Nothing else. Thank you though.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Slycer, this wrench (http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=SER3903_0006403617) is listed to fit the 3.0 engine and 3904 should work to hold things to take it apart. 
Keep persuading it clockwise and hopefully it'll turn loose soon.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Slycer2002


Is this how the clutch fan looks like ?


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

Not really, no. There is more of a rounded shaft that comes out of the clutch, and then it forms up into the keyed shaft, and this part of the shaft goes right up to the fan pulley. Its kind of hard to explain, so I'll have to post a picture when I get home.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah its clock wise sorry had a brain fart ... when that type fan clutch first came out i did them for a year or so with out the tool before i broke down and got one .... use to use a wrench and hammer or a screwdriver and when they were real tight i used a dull impact chisel 
you know if you dont care about the fan clutch take a chisel and split the nut then it will turn off easy
with a little mechanical ability you should be able to get that off with a tooth brush LOL


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

kjms1 said:


> you know if you dont care about the fan clutch take a chisel and split the nut then it will turn off easy
> with a little mechanical ability you should be able to get that off with a tooth brush LOL


I hadn't thought about that before, but yeah, I'm just about at that point! :grin: Thanks!


----------

